# growing algae



## John B. (Mar 14, 2004)

If you wanted to grow algae, say on a rock, specifically for cherry red shrimp to eat, so maybe a hair type algae, how would you exactly go about doing this? I want to set up a small sized jar or container with a rock in it and grow some algae on it then put it in my shrimp tank. I'm looking for ideas on how to grow it fast. As much specific details you can give would be great. Thanks,
John


----------



## glenhead (Jan 29, 2005)

From the site "Culturing Daphnia in Eight Easy Steps," here's the part about starting green water. To get algae to grow on a rock, include a rock.

1) Set up your green water cultures 
Take some clean plastic storage containers or old used aquariums, and place them in a spot outdoors that gets plenty of sunlight, but not too much direct sun. Fill the containers with some gunky water vacuumed from your fish tanks, and toss in a pinch of natural fertilizer such as blood or bone meal. Some daphnia culturists report having good luck using dissolved Miracle Grow at the rate of 1 teaspoon per gallon of water. An old gallon milk jug is perfect for dissolving the mix.


----------



## Osteomata (Jan 11, 2005)

You send the rock to me, I place it in my tank, and I guarentee algea growth of some kind. My shrimp are stuffed. OK, sorry, not real help here.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Set whatever rock wood etc you want algae on in abucket outside in the sun. Toss a jobes stick in there. Wait a week.

Done.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

